# Smoke Stack Mod. Question



## northwet smoker (May 29, 2008)

I have a Brinkman Stillwater offset smoker and the smoke stack exits the smoking chamber from the side, not from the back like the CharGrillers alot of you have. I have read about extending the stack down to grate level but my smoker is kind of small and I don't want to lose any grilling space by having the vent hose resting on the cooking grate. My question is has anyone modded the chimney on their offsets to exit below the level of the cooking grate? If so, how did it work out for you. This mod would involve some cutting torch/welding time so I was hoping for some advice before I go cutting holes in my new smoker. Thanks for any replies and happy queing.

Dave


----------



## richtee (May 29, 2008)

Hmm  I don't think you wanna do that... Heat and smoke flow would seem to be impeded to me, allowing smoke to settle and hang around in the box.

Seems that way anyhow.


----------



## northwet smoker (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Rich, I wasn't sure how that would effect circulation in the smoke chamber. My stack exits about 3-4" above the cooking grate now so maybe I'll just leave it alone. It seems like everyone who has done this mod noticed a difference having the stack at grate level, that's why I am curious. Keep the advice coming.


----------



## northwet smoker (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea Ken. I'd love to see a pic. if it's not too much trouble. Did you notice a difference when you did this mod to your smoker? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## coyote (May 30, 2008)

I would be interested in why folks bring the vent down to the grate. what purpose would it serve? and is a side vent on a smoker a bad thing compared to a stack? and what orfice size is a standard on a stack? I did notice one guy hooked up a dryer vent hose to his stack and connected it to his water heater vent or something like that to smoke during the winter..way to kool..I would have just smoked the bugs out of the garage.LOL


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 30, 2008)

Coyote, since heat rises, in some offset smokers like my CharGriller smokin pro, the heat/smoke tends to leave the firebox, rise straight to the top of the smoker, across the lid, and out the chimney. By extending the chim down to grate level, you force the heat/smoke to kind of rotate around the smoker before escaping out the vent pipe. this also helps even out the temp inside the smoker.


----------



## bhille42 (May 30, 2008)

The reason people extend the smoke stack down to the cooking grate is to keep the heat from going from the fire box up and across the top of the smoker and then out the stack.  When you extend the smoke stack down to the grate level you force the heat to travel across the smoker at meat level.

However, I recently did the baffle/tuning plates mod on my CGSP and am now wondering if the heat is traveling under the baffle and tuning plates and out the smoke stack without hitting the meat above.  Last weekend I did a brisket and had a hard time keeping my temps up.  The baffle and tuning plates did do an exception job at keeping the temps even from end to end, but I'm thinking about removing the stack mod to see if my temps increase.


----------



## coyote (May 30, 2008)

thanks,
makes a whole bunch of sense now. and making me wonder about my vents which are on the side of the smoker I have no stack on my landmann. the heat / smoke comes out of the fire box and across the cooking area and out the side of the smoker. I guess it can be regulated better then the chimmeny type as the smoke and heat are at the top and the vents are pretty much at grate level. I have not smoked on her enough as yet to really figure it out. I was hopeing that I had no more mods to make..darn maybe one more..lol


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

This guy was a moron, please do not try this at home!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The reason you want the stack at the grate level is so that your heat and smoke aren't entering your cooking chamber and immediately exiting.
Heat and smoke rise, so it's a straight shot out the exhaust, which leaves you with low cooking temps and a lack of smoke!
Extending the stack down, or installing it on the side at grate level....





By imn88fan

Makes the heat and smoke circulate in the cooking chamber, giving you better temp control and better smoke! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As long as your exhaust is sized properly for your smoker, you will have a good drafting effect that will not allow the smoke to become stagnet.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Ya beat me to it, great explanation!!


----------



## coyote (May 30, 2008)

thanks a bunch guys..that is great info for a newbie looking to learn this art of TBS..I think I will be fine now,just have to get a bunch of smokes under my belt now.


----------



## northwet smoker (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting up the pic. Ken. My stack comes out almost exactly like yours does. I measured the stack last night and it is 3 1/2" dia. so your idea is looking pretty good. I like how you're only losing minimal grate space with this set up. This also looks alot easier than cutting my stack off, moving it down and extending the chimney. BTW, what did you do for the baffle on your Longhorn? I ordered a convection plate for mine from Horizon which seems to be a popular mod for Longhorn owners. Ever heard of it? Thanks again for all the help. I'm glad I joined this forum.

Dave


----------

